# Créer en nouveau dossier avec les fichiers selectionnés



## VIRGILED (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Tout est dans le titre :

Je cherche à réaliser dans le Finder la même opération que dans Iphoto avec le raccourci cmd+n : les fichiers sélectionnés sont tous regroupés dans un nouveau dossier.

Cela fait un bout de temps que je cherche et j'ignore si cette fonctionnalité existe sur OSX 10.6.8 ou s'il faut passer par une application autre (automator par exemple). 

Si l'un d'entre vous a une piste à me donner, cela m'intéresse bigrement

Virgile


----------

